# What bloodlines are these?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

_Castillo and Dangerzone are these APBT or Bully bloodline? 
I thought Castillo and Danerzone were bully lines. I found those names in a site claiming to be selling APBT .... Now the reason why I'm asking is that the dogs didn't look bad at all...They didn't seem to have that bully look about them. I should had saved and posted the link, would of been helpful.
Thanks!
_


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the DangerZone Bloodline is for hog hunting, they can grow between 45 and 50 pounds.

As for the Castillo Bloodline it's a UKC show line, they are also a little bigger then regular APBT's.


----------

